# Favorite Beer?



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm always on the lookout to try a new beer. What's your favorite? Mine is a toss up between Sam Adams Cherry Wheat and Abita Fall Fest (which is, sadly, only made once a year...)


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I do not drink beer, but hubby and 3 sons--22, 23, 25--all do. Middle son won a brew contest in San Diego. Hubby prefers IPAs, but sons all have different tastes.


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

My favorite beer:
*Trappist Westvleteren 12*, it is consistently the highest ranking beer in the world and it definitely lives up to that billing. We came across the brewery/abbey on our trip to Belgian. I have a number of cases and only drink it on special occasions.

http://www.sintsixtus.be/eng/brouwerij.htm



Regards,
_*'Lo*_


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I have just learned to like and try the darker beers....one I just had last night was wonderful, but expensive and I would imagine, hard to find. It is called dragon's milk. I left the bottle at a friends, so i don't know where it comes from...the bottle was 22 ounces and I'd say I drank about 5 ounces of it. Wow, was it good and all I needed! (I"m a light weight, to say the least!), but I think it's about 9% alcohol. Anyway, I'll try to find out more about it. That 22 oz. was $8.00!
I also like the Cherry Wheat, but usually have a Michelob Amber Bock as again, one is enough! I had a Killians Red at a wedding last week and that was good.

I found it...it's from New Holland Brewery in Michigan.....

Lo, do you have to order your favorite or is it available at liquor stores?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm not a big beer drinker, but like to have one while barbequing. Usually have Coronna on hand. Haven't tried any of the darker beers or exotics. A couple of years ago, they had a beer called Tequiza. I really liked that one, a little like a margarita beer.


----------



## arampino (Jul 14, 2008)

Blue Moon has a lot of festive flavors & Abita Purple HAze


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

DH's favorites are Sierra Nevada Pale Ale, Lagunitas Pale Ale, and one other whose name escapes me at the moment. I will drink a beer on occassion, for instance when we have pizza or Mexican food for dinner! Otherwise, give me a margarita, even the cheap imitation Bartles and Jaymes margaritas. Those are refreshing on a summer afternoon.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Isn't that Cherry Wheat unusual? Sometimes I like it and other times I can pass on it. I can't say I have a favorite, because my tastes change often. I like several pale ales, and Sam Adam's Summer Ale.

I really like Moose Drool, but it has a hideous name. LOL!


----------



## polo (May 6, 2008)

Judy- I love Dragon's Milk too! It was featured one night at our favorite Thai place and tried it... so good! Now we pick it up occasionally at a local specialized grocery store, but you're right... too expensive! We usually buy one 22oz bottle for 2 of us to share.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Kim, my friend loves Moose Drool, but we can't get it around here, so I haven't tried it yet. You should try the Dragon's Milk...and Lauren, my DH only drinks lite beers, so I don't have anyone at home to share with! I can't wait to get some more and have a reason to party with friends so I can have some more!!! LOL I never thought in my wildest dreams that I would pay $8.00 for a bottle of beer!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I am a big beer drinker, trying not to get a beer belly...!

I also am a big fan of the Belgian beers and especially the ones made by the Trappist monks. They are just the right mix of hoppy, sweet, smooth, and full bodied. 

Actually, I'm quite the beer snob and can't drink any of the "light" beers made by the "big guys" aka Michelob, Budweiser, etc...to me they taste like someone has drank a good beer and peed in a bottle that has been chilled. And, some way too much info, I know, but the cheap stuff always gives me an instant gut ache and terrible gas! 

I like to try as many local small time brewers as I can to support and so when I'm home I buy from these breweries-Surly, James Page, Lake Superior and Summit. When I'm on the west coast I love to buy Pranqster which is brewed in California, and Anchor Steam. My favorite beer is an IPA made by a good friend of mine who started a brewery in Wisconsin. His brewery is called Rush River Brewing Company!

Cheers Kim!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Amy, I can't drink the common stuff either (Bud, Coors, etc.) except for Sam Adams. The other stuff is just nasty and has a watery tin flavor; I'm not sure about the urine taste. LOL!

Judy, I don't know who would carry the Dragon's Milk. I'll have to look around. I wonder if Trader Joe's would carry it...?


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

OK...now I have to find Dragon's Milk and Moose Drool. Our local epicurean market is pretty good about ordering stuff that they don't normally keep in stock, so I think I'll have to make a trip tomorrow to see what they'll do for me. :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

trueblue said:


> OK...now I have to find Dragon's Milk and *Moose Drool*. Our local epicurean market is pretty good about ordering stuff that they don't normally keep in stock, so I think I'll have to make a trip tomorrow to see what they'll do for me. :biggrin1:


Had some today for the first time :whoo::whoo: Thanks Kimberly!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ha ha! I received a private message from someone who found Moose Drool locally and tried it today for lunch. Now she wants to find it in the store.

I'm still going to look for Dragon's Milk and put DH on notice, too.

Edited to add: Ha ha! I was just posting about that, Sally!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

PS---Found it!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

So when Posh is in town, beer will be served? If that is the case, I am sure I can getmy hubby to attend that playdate, while I slave away at work!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I sure wish we could get the Moose Drool here so I could try it......I spent 10 minutes on the phone today telling my 24 year old daughter all about Dragon's Milk....she finally said "so, you liked the Dragon's Milk, huh, mom?"......ound: Duh.....


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Judy A said:


> I have just learned to like and try the darker beers....one I just had last night was wonderful, but expensive and I would imagine, hard to find. It is called dragon's milk. I left the bottle at a friends, so i don't know where it comes from...the bottle was 22 ounces and I'd say I drank about 5 ounces of it. Wow, was it good and all I needed! (I"m a light weight, to say the least!), but I think it's about 9% alcohol. Anyway, I'll try to find out more about it. That 22 oz. was $8.00!
> I also like the Cherry Wheat, but usually have a Michelob Amber Bock as again, one is enough! I had a Killians Red at a wedding last week and that was good.
> 
> I found it...it's from New Holland Brewery in Michigan.....
> ...


Judy, I have only 48 bottles of the liquid gold (some people call it the holy grail of beer drinking)... you can't officially order the beer online - (I know of one shop that sells the Belgian Beers at a premium - Trappist Westvleteren 12 sells for about $20-30 a bottle, the case of 24 sells for $450 :jaw The only way of obtaining the beer is actually traveling to the Trappist Abbey in Belgian -- needless to say my wife thought I was insane for making a side trip to buy the beer.
A quote from their website:

"The Westvleteren "Trappist" is exclusively sold in the abbey. The 'Trappist Westvleteren' can from now on only be purchased after reservation (+32 (0)70/21.00.45).

How to make reservations?

1. You call the beer phone (+32 (0)70/21.00.45) to know when, how much and which beer can be reserved at that time or click here.
2. You call back at the indicated time.
3. You make an appointment with the operator (date and time) and you give the licence plate number of the car that will collect the order.

The beer is always sold per kind and in limited quantities. Since we would like to reach as many customers as possible, orders will henceforth be limited to one order per customer per month.

Please consider the fact that our telephone lines can have very long queues and that you can therefore get the busy tone. The use of anonymous numbers is not longer possible. We would like to thank you in advance for your understanding and your patience. "

Like Amy, I cannot stand the typical commercial beers -- for my normal consumption I typically partake in Trappistes Rochefort 10 which is available locally at a number of specialty stores in Colorado. As you can see, I'm also a big fan of the Belgian Beers.

Regards,
*'Lo*


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Posh's Mom said:


> I am a big beer drinker, trying not to get a beer belly...!
> 
> I also am a big fan of the Belgian beers and especially the ones made by the Trappist monks. They are just the right mix of hoppy, sweet, smooth, and full bodied.
> 
> ...


Amy have you ever had a chance to try Trappist Westvleteren 12 or Trappist Westvleteren 8? Those have been my two favorite beers of all time...

I'm a big time lurker on the BeerAdvocate forums... kinda strange for a guy posting on a Havanes forum 

BTW has anyone tried this for their dogs?:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL 'Lo! The phone calling procedure sounds quite... 007!~

My Tinky will try anything to get a sip of my (or DH's) beer. She mostly wants to lick the condensation off the outside, but she's gone so far as to try to get her tongue to the bottom of my glass after I'm done. She's a beer-o, for sure!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow! It must be liquid gold....geez, Lo, when are you having that beer tasting, Hav playdate, anyway?! LOL!! I guess I won't be tasting the "12" anytime soon.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I have always been a Coors Light guy or perhaps Guiness. I have never been really exposed to a great deal of exotic or foreign brews but I have recently been hooked on Strongbow, a nice english dry cider that goes down real easy, sometimes too easy if you get my meaning and WOW what a hangover the next day. I don't even have to drink too many of them, they just give me headaches the next day.

Derek


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Judy A said:


> Wow! It must be liquid gold....geez, Lo, when are you having that beer tasting, Hav playdate, anyway?! LOL!! I guess I won't be tasting the "12" anytime soon.


Maybe one day ... after our next visit to Belgium. 

It's quite unfortunate that the Monks of New Skete don't have their own brewery -- that way we could stop and pick up some beer, while we had Hank trained :biggrin1:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Dragon's Milk huh? I'll bet DH would love to try that. I know there are a bunch of small, private breweries in Sonoma. One of these weekends we want to take a beer tasting tour, rather like a wine tasting.
DH won't touch Coors, Bud, Michelobe or any of the normal, domestic beers. One time somoene left a six pack of Bud after one of our parties. We couldn't even give it away to the neighbors. We used some of it for cooking and dumped the rest.......Cost Plus has some interesting beers we've thought of trying.
McKenna and Sedona LOVE beer and they occassionally get the last drops out of a bottle. It makes McKenna sneeze


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Okay, I just found the place I'm taking DH for his birthday, Christmas, and every holiday in between. It's the City Beer Store in San Francisco. It will be a dream come true for DH. They let you mix and match when you buy a 6-pack and even let you taste AND let you crack open a bottle to enjoy while you are shopping.........The list of beers is amazing.......

http://www.citybeerstore.com/


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> Okay, I just found the place I'm taking DH for his birthday, Christmas, and every holiday in between. It's the City Beer Store in San Francisco. It will be a dream come true for DH. They let you mix and match when you buy a 6-pack and even let you taste AND let you crack open a bottle to enjoy while you are shopping.........The list of beers is amazing.......
> 
> http://www.citybeerstore.com/



Susan,
Since I grew up in the Bay Area, I'm definitely looking forward to spending Christmas in San Francisco with our family -- now I'm adding this to the list of places to frequent as well. It is amazing how SoMa has grown since i was a kiddo living in the Sunset District. Thanks for the heads up.

*'Lo*


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

That looks like a great place. I have bookmarked it for a field trip with Hubby!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Interesting, Susan! I think I stopped in there once many years ago, but I wasn't drinking beer at the time, so I had forgotten about it. You'll have to share what your husband thinks of it when you go!

'Lo, is the Happy Tails Ale really made for dogs? I didn't figure out what the label was until now.

As for the Trappist Westvleteren, well, I think I'll leave that one to you. I'd rather get a moderate bottle of wine for that price. Heck, skip the moderate. We just finished our last bottle of Opus One and need to head back up to Napa for more.  Red wine is good for the heart, ya know.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Kimberly, yes, Happy Tail Ale is made for dogs. I bought a couple of bottles once and the girls took a couple of licks and walked away. They were NOT impressed. We had to throw them out so that some poor unsuspecting house guest didn't accidently grab one out of the fridge.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, that's funny, Susan.

By the way, I looked at the beer listing for the store and it doesn't look like they carry the Dragon's Milk. (I think it is made by New Holland, if I remember correctly.) I was thinking of heading over there for a bit, but I'm in limbo, stuck at home today it seems.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey all, I just discovered another favorite and it rates higher than the Dragon's Milk! It's called Young's Double Chocolate Stout! YUM!! I bought one bottle (it's an ale with natural chocolate flavorings added....sounds gross, but it's good!) It got an A or A+ rating.....Dragon's Milk was a B+, but I liked it just as well or better. The Double Chocolate is less alcohol (5.2%)....Dragon's Milk is over 8 I think. Both worth trying in my opinion........


----------



## Addrian (May 22, 2008)

Pikes Brewery Kilt Lifter, it's a scottish ale.... I love the Oktoberfest Marzen from Paulener, you can usually find that in the store. Kilt Lifter is from Seattle. I like strange German and Belgium beers...


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I found a new one the other day and had to try it just because of the name, *Flying Dog*. I picked up the Horn Dog Barley Wine variety (link here). Technically, it's a beer, but it falls into the Barley Wine category. It is very unusual and a bit pricey at $10/4-pk. I like it, but DH doesn't.

Oh funny, I thought the link at the top of that page said "Free Shirt" and I was going to see what a Flying Dog shirt would look like, but I see that I read it wrong. Doh! http://www.flyingdogales.com/beer-horn-dog.asp


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Ooh...chocolate beer? That sounds yummy. I discovered Van Gogh Dutch Chocolate vodka recently...VERY good!

LOL, Kimberly! I would have made the same mistake!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

ound:



Havtahava said:


> I found a new one the other day and had to try it just because of the name, *Flying Dog*. I picked up the Horn Dog Barley Wine variety (link here). Technically, it's a beer, but it falls into the Barley Wine category. It is very unusual and a bit pricey at $10/4-pk. I like it, but DH doesn't.
> 
> Oh funny, I thought the link at the top of that page said "Free Shirt" and I was going to see what a Flying Dog shirt would look like, but I see that I read it wrong. Doh! http://www.flyingdogales.com/beer-horn-dog.asp


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Kimberly, ound:, I can see why you thought that!!

I'll have to look for these other beers mentioned. I just tried the Dragon's Milk tonight for the second time and now I think the Double Chocolate Stout is better. How can you beat chocolate, huh?! (but I still like the DM)


----------

